# Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?



## DBGTKING (10. Mai 2019)

*Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

HI,ich weis das ich nicht von normaler Kühlung schreibe.

Habe dank meinem Bruder eine Luftkühlung bei 310 Watt gefunden.
Da ich ja einen i9 7920x habe,aber halt noch kein restlichen system und auch keine ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe,wollte ich mal wissen wie groß da der Unterschied wirklich ist.
Der 
i9 7920x ist dank caseking geköpft und Wärmeleitpaste ausgetauscht worden.
Da der i9 7920x wohl bei 4,4 - 4,5 ghz um die 300 Watt erreichen wird,dachte ich mir welcher Kühler wohl dafür gegnet ist.

Ich habe auch nur eine mittelklasse Grafikkarte namens gtx 1050  ti geplant und auch niemals sli.Man sagt ja eine 600 Watt Wasserkühlung wie Monoblock sei für Grafikkarte und CPU gedacht.Aber da ich ja nur die CPU Kühlen will ,weil die gtx 1050 ti bei dem anderen Pc ja auch nicht wirklich heiß wird,denke ich mal das es nicht erforderlich ist.Ich sah halt das bei einem mit Wasserkühlung teilweise 4,9 ghz erreichbar sind.Nun die Frage.Wie gut ist denn der 310 Watt Lüftkühler.Kommt er denn ansatzweise einer Wasserkühlung nahe oder sind das Welten in der Kühlleistung?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Dies wird unter anderem in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH behandelt, direkt bestellbar unter:
Computec Shop


----------



## ludscha (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Bei mir ist die CPU (i9-9990 XE) mit Costum-Wakü bei 5 Ghz auf 14 Kernen bei ca. 85 Grad unter Prime ohne AVX.

Wenn er auf Default läuft, stehen 100 Grad an der CPU an, da er bis 5,3 Ghz taktet auf 7-8 Kernen, darum habe ich Ihn durch manuelles OC auf 5 Ghz begrenzt.

Ich glaube alles über 4,7 Ghz ist mit einem Lüftkühler schwer zu bändigen, auch wenn er geköpft ist.

Aber Versuch macht Klug . 

Mfg


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Es kommt auch mit drauf an was diejeweilige CPU für Spannung benötigt.

Mein 7800X braaucht für 4,7G 1.217v. Ist ungeköpft und lässt sich mit Prime95 nicht mehr bändigen und geht auf 100-105°c.

Hab einen Noctua NH-D15 mit 3 Lüftern.

Bei Games hab ich ein Templimit von 85°c gesetzt, die er auch knapp erreicht. Meistens so 75-80°c

Jetzt wo der Sommer vor der Tür steht betreibe ich meinem STOCK. 

Dein 12 Kerner wird mit sicherheit noch krasser bei den Temps sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn der 310 Watt Lüftkühler.Kommt er denn ansatzweise einer Wasserkühlung nahe oder sind das Welten in der Kühlleistung?



Es kommt drauf an (die Antwort passt fast immer).

Was hier wie viel besser ist ist rein davon abhängig wie stark die Wasserkühlung gebaut ist - denn diese hat im Gegensatz zum Luftkühler nach oben hin (fast) keine Grenze (Bedenke, ein 800PS-Sportwagen ist technisch gesehen auch mit ner simplen Wasserkühlung gekühlt die Hunderttausende von Watt abführen kann).
Ein Luftkühler der 300W abführen soll ist rein von der Physik her an der Grenze da er einfach räumlich im Gehäuse begrenzt ist und von der Wärmeleitungsfähigkeit der Kühlstrukturen begrenzt ist. 300W ist da wirklich das höchste was unter optimalen Bedingungen geht sofern man jetzt nicht extrem laut werden will.

Eine Wasserkühlung ist was die Menge der abzuführenden Wärmeleistung angeht nur dadurch begrenzt, wie schnell die CPU ihre Wärme durch den Heatspreader abgeben kann (daher die WLP/Lot-Problematik). Die Wasserkühlung selbst kannste theoretisch bauen dass 300 l/h Durchfluss da sind und ein Radiator dranhängt so groß wien Kleiderschrank, mit dem Ding könnteste 10.000W abgeben. Nur kriegste die eben nicht so schnell in den Kühler rein bzw. aus der CPU raus. 


Also - alles eine Frage der Größe. Wenn du einen sehr guten Luftkühler vergleichst mit den Standard-AiO-Dingern kann der sehr gut mithalten. Gegen eine "echte" Wasserkühlung mit großem Radiator usw. sieht er aber kein Land.


----------



## DBGTKING (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

ui,das sind ja temps.Denke mal das ein i9 7980xe wohl keine 4,4 ghz schafft.Ob er Kühl bei 4,3 ghz bleibt ist auch zweifelhaft.Denke mal der wäre wohl kühl machbar bei um die 4 ghz geblieben.Ich finde es gut das ich mich nicht für das Monster CPu entschieden habe.


----------



## ludscha (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: wie groß ist der Kühl unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*



> ui,das sind ja temps.Denke mal das ein i9 7980xe wohl keine 4,4 ghz schafft.Ob er Kühl bei 4,3 ghz bleibt ist auch zweifelhaft



Mein i9-9990 XE säuft ca. 560 Watt mit 5 Ghz auf 14 Kernen im Cinebench R15. 

Guck dir das Video vom Roman  zum i9-9990 XE an, da werden dir die Augen rausfallen was ein 18 Kerner mit OC säuft.

YouTube


----------



## Firesign (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Der grösste Unterschied zwischen einer Wasserkühlung und einer Luftkühlung ist nicht, dass die CPU bei Wasserkühlung eben mit "Wasser" gekühlt ist. Der grösste Unterschied ist die Fläche, die eine Kühlung an die Umgebung abgeben kann. Denn das Prinzip zwischen Luft- und Wasserkühlung ist dasselbe. In den Heatpipes von modernen Luftkühlern ist eine Flüssigkeit, die sich schnell erwärmt und nach oben steigt und dort die Wärme abgibt. Hinzu kommen noch die Lamellen die ebenfalls Wärme nach aussen abgeben. Das ist aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Grösse möglich. Deshalb kann man eine Wasserkühlung auch aus dem Gehäuse legen, wenn der Umlauf groß genug ist und eine sehr grosse Wärmeabgabefläche konzipieren. Ab 240 mm2 ist eine Wasserkühlung einer Luftkühlung immer überlegen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*



Firesign schrieb:


> Der grösste Unterschied zwischen einer Wasserkühlung und einer Luftkühlung ist nicht, dass die CPU bei Wasserkühlung eben mit "Wasser" gekühlt ist. Der grösste Unterschied ist die Fläche, die eine Kühlung an die Umgebung abgeben kann. Denn das Prinzip zwischen Luft- und Wasserkühlung ist dasselbe. In den Heatpipes von modernen Luftkühlern ist eine Flüssigkeit, die sich schnell erwärmt und nach oben steigt und dort die Wärme abgibt. Hinzu kommen noch die Lamellen die ebenfalls Wärme nach aussen abgeben. Das ist aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Grösse möglich. Deshalb kann man eine Wasserkühlung auch aus dem Gehäuse legen, wenn der Umlauf groß genug ist und eine sehr grosse Wärmeabgabefläche konzipieren. Ab 240 mm2 ist eine Wasserkühlung einer Luftkühlung immer überlegen.




wird immer gerne in den raum gestellt stimmt aber so nicht ganz der vorteil einer aio wakü ist die thermische Kapazität für spitzen ansonsten sind z.b. die großen noctua luftkühler vielen aios bis 360 überlegen und günstiger als viele 240er aio


----------



## DaBibo (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Weil diese Kühlkörper eine größere Fläche und / oder den besseren Lüfter haben - stimmt also wieder.
Im Endeffekt verlegt man den Kühlkörper an eine Stelle wo man diesen besser nutzen kann. "Im inneren" eines PCs ist immer schlechter als "Außen / im Gehäuse" - einfach weil man dort eher die Chance hat "frische" Raumluft zu erreichen.

WaKü ist aber bei den meisten (auch bei mir) eine Spielerei - Ich könnte sicherlich ohne leben und meinen Rechner günstiger kühlen. Es macht aber nicht so viel Spaß


----------



## Duke711 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wie groß ist der Kühl-Unterschied bei diesen Wasser und Luftkühlung?*

Mal ganz unabhängig von schlechten und guten AIOs betrachtet:

DH15 vs Wasser


----------

